# Salmon faverolles



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with sexing faverolles? I can post pics of their wings. I tried looking online but all heir wings look similar to me. I hope I don't have all Roos


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I remember right, it's about the comb development. I haven't had them for a few years now so I could be incorrect.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Doesn't it have something to do with wing color at 2-3 weeks? Or do I have the wrong breed?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Your right Seminole it does. But it says black is boys salmon colored is girls. But some are a darker brown not black. So Im confused


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

At 2 weeks (3?) compare. I couldn't tell without comparing. And I had 2 white ones that I hoped were girls.

I wonder, are Faverolle hens noisy or is it just mine?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have one that I'm rarely certain is a girl and one I'm pretty sure is a boy. I hope I get more than just one hen


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think SF's colors continue to darken with age, or get more and more. I hope you can see wing differences in color. If not, could they be all one sex?


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I will post pix and see what u think Karen. I'm 100% positive one is a roo. And one has salmon colored shoulder feathers coming in so I think she's a girl. I'm not sure of the other two. Wasn't it u that said " what if three r roosters and only one girl?" U better not have jinxed me lol


----------

